# Jacobsen Greens Mower



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

Don't know much about reel mowers. Saw this on Craigslist. Can the height be adjusted enough for a normal lawn? Thoughts?

"Jacobsen greens mower, honda engine, runs great. It has a basket for the grass clippings.

Honda gx 120, toro, greens, golf course, fairway, reel mower, honda engine,"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What hoc do you want to keep the lawn at?


----------



## Mr McTurf (Jun 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> What hoc do you want to keep the lawn at?


Normally around 3"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I doubt it will go above 2in. Most reels don't do 3in hoc.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

That looks very similar to my pgm 22 but the controls and transport axles are different. Could be an older model? If it is then the stock max hoc with the thick bedknife is just under 0.5", longer front brackets are available that will bring it up to about 1.5".


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That mower is at least 20-25 years old. "t" handles and old school Honda engine.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

T handles are actually very common today. But yeah, that's an old old mower. HOC is doubtful above 2 inches, if that.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

1.25" is typically the max for a fixed head Jacobsen walk-mower.


----------

